# new cat owner. curious about breed.



## cmetzge3 (Apr 29, 2010)

hello everyone,
my name is caitlin. I'm from ohio. I recently adopted my first cat. I have trained and bred dogs since i was 12 and can tell you almost anything about any breed but i recently moved out of my parents house and into an apartment building that only allows cats. I've always liked cats but have never had one before. I adopted Rascle.... now named Annabelle a few weeks ago. Her papers say 2 year old tabby breed unknown..... i cant tell one cat from another to be perfectly honest lol. I lover her to death and am just curious what you think she looks like. i understand that without papers its impossible to be sure... like i said just curious.

Annabelle has green eyes, tabby coat, and long hair. She has an EXTREMELY soft and thick double coat. My family runs a boarding kennel and i have never felt a coat like this on any of the cats that have come in through the years. She has a very doglike personality... my vet referred to her as a velcro kitty. lots of fur in her ears and between her toes. lol and a little overweight. here are some pictures.

http://img535.imageshack.us/i/img0887i.jpg/


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like a lot of Maine **** in there to me.


----------



## cmetzge3 (Apr 29, 2010)

i thought about that... someone in my building suggested siberian to me.... but to be honest i can tell the two breeds apart lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's beautiful!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes she does look like maine ****.


she is beautiful!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is her right ear paralyzed? Our former feral cat, Pretty, has a partially paralyzed ear.
I think your Annabelle kitty is beautiful. Genetically she is black-based, carries at least one dominant agouti gene and has the homozygous pair of recessive longhair genes. I can't tell her tabby pattern, but I suspect it is a variation of Mackerel. Do you know whether she is Mackerel-striped or Classic-blotched?

Here is a link to my opinion about general cat breeds and the genetics that shaped them. 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=67408


----------



## cmetzge3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Actually i hadn't really noticed her ear till you mentioned it. it sits a little crooked but she does move it. she has been suffering from ear mites and a subsequent infection that ive been treating since I got her...... may have had it for a long time though had it when I got her. not sure if thats why though. I think she is beautiful too and she is such a wonderful girl. named her annabelle because it means lovable and she absolutely is. doesn't claw at anything that isn't hers, greats me at the door and just wants to be loved. she has spent half of her life (1 year) in a 2 by 3 cage at a shelter. I'm not sure about the pattern to be honest I think its a Makeral but kinda diluted. markings are striking on her legs and head but there is A LOT of black (almost solid) on her back and the stripes end half way down her sides so its hard for me to tell


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She sounds like a variation of Mackerel stripes, it can be hard to tell the patterns on longhaired kitties. 
Pretty can move her ear, but only backwards tilted. It is as far forward as she can make it go. I had a foster kitten who came to me with what looked like a spider bite on his head and the ear on that side was partially paralyzed, so that is my best guess: bug-bite.

Here is Pretty with her funky left ear.
_Pretty was also a TNR (Trap Neuter Return) cat and the TNR organizations 'tip' an ear so they can tell at a glance when trapping at feral cat colonies which cats have already been s/n and if the cat requires no veterinary care they just immediately release it from the trap._


----------

